# Give Me A T For Texs Tubes



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

put texs tube loops and larger 1/4 inch on these forks


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Tea!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*T for Texs' tubes!*


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the Kudos. Glad that the 1/4 inch worked on the Fireball. -- Tex


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

How can i get these tubes in the UK ?


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope to soon be part of the tex tube revolution. Def ordering some soon.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

T!


----------

